# Plz need help with puppy Red bumps



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey I need some help I noticed today playn with him not.to long ago that my 4 month old boy diesel has like red chicken pock bumps all on the bottom of his body any answers on what this could be. Any help would be great.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

DeJa said:


> Hey I need some help I noticed today playn with him not.to long ago that my 4 month old boy diesel has like red chicken pock bumps all on the bottom of his body any answers on what this could be. Any help would be great.


It can be so much different things, either an allergy from contact or a parasite. Hopefully its not a parasite but be safe and take him to the vet.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like a contact allergy. Wash him in dawn dish soap to get any oils or contaminates off. Then give him some benadryl for a few days and that should clear it up. If it does not clear up in a few days take some pictures and post it, or you can post them now and we can give you a better idea what to do. If the bumps itch you can also use some hydracortizone cream on his belly to help.

Benadryl dosage is 1-2 mg per pound of body weight. So if your dog weighs about 40-50lbs you can give 2-3 benadryl at a time. Each benadryl is 25mgs per pill. I would do 3 benadryl 3 times a day for the next few days if your dog weighs between 40-60lbs. If you want an accurate dose how much does he weigh?


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Sounds like a contact allergy. Wash him in dawn dish soap to get any oils or contaminates off. Then give him some benadryl for a few days and that should clear it up. If it does not clear up in a few days take some pictures and post it, or you can post them now and we can give you a better idea what to do. If the bumps itch you can also use some hydracortizone cream on his belly to help.
> 
> Benadryl dosage is 1-2 mg per pound of body weight. So if your dog weighs about 40-50lbs you can give 2-3 benadryl at a time. Each benadryl is 25mgs per pill. I would do 3 benadryl 3 times a day for the next few days if your dog weighs between 40-60lbs. If you want an accurate dose how much does he weigh?


He weighs about 37lbs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can give 2 pills, 50mg or 3 pills 75mg for that weight. Since it does not sound like that bad of an allergy you can start with 50mg 3 times a day and have your dog stay on it till it clears up but no longer than a week. If it does not go away post again there are other things to try before spending a ton of money at the vet.


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

*Here is a picture*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would do 75mg 3 times a day for 3-5 days and see if that helps. That is worse than I thought but not horrible like you have to rush to the vet. How long has it been going on? is he super itchy or just a little?


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

No he is not scratching and its been like this may be 2 days


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Try the Benadryl if it does not get better then post again it possibly could be a mild skin infection that can be treated at home. Allergies is the first guess then infection.


----------



## kolinkah (Oct 12, 2011)

*How about something natural?*

Hey there!

New to the group - first post actually. I have a 7 yo pit who is very prone to the bumpy lesions most are speaking of here. If you have a clear view of them and felt the texture they feel slightly calcified or scratchy under the surface and they tend to spread. I'm not sure they really itch so much as the feeling of them tend to be an annoyance.

Did some reading and found most pit breeds tend to have some immunity issues and steroids either work, make the problem worse, or nada.

Colloidal silver is a suspension of positively charged, ionized silver particles in distilled water and can be used both topically and taken internally (both my dogs will drink it straight, about a 1 Tbsp to 1/4 c). I do not give it to them every day - only when I see they are having skin issues. It can be applied directly to the rash area. eHow has a great article on "Colloidal Silver for Dogs".

The first time I used colloidal silver on my pit (Kano) was due to horrible psoriasis he had developed on his hind quarters that was raised and blistered. He was only about 8 months old and he was miserable.

We tried hydro-cortisone creams and antibacterials but nothing was working. Took him to the vet. They did a skin scraping, sent it to the lab, and a day later and $170 out of pocket for lab fees I was told they weren't sure what it was. Someone at work mentioned colloidal silver so I started researching and thought at the very least it couldn't hurt him.

His blisters from the psoriasis started healing rapidly and within a week were just dry, scabby spots. So for the last 7 years any time a rash pops up that's what we turn to. I actually purchased my own colloidal silver generator (which was fairly cheap) and keep some on hand because buying from the health food store can be more costly.

My apologies for the length of the post as a newbie here.


----------



## DeJa (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the help...has any one used Colloidal silverbefore for there pit...


----------

